# Mahal Kita



## tommy_eriksenb

I guess this means "I love you", right? I am a swedish male 28 years old, and I have met a 23 year old girls from Philippines. I like her a lot, but I am not sure how I can understand her. We have met like 4 times, and we have only been holding hands. Some flirting, but she seem retired when I tell her I like her. She says "Mahal Kita" to me every day on the phone, and that she is not going to tell me what it means. I know what it means after I searched this page. 

So the question is: can a philippine girl say I love you if she doesn't mean it? How can I get this girl? Do philippine girls need a lot of time before they make up their mind? I haven't even kissed her.


----------



## mari.kit

Hi, tommy!

Welcome to the WR Forum!



			
				tommy_eriksenb said:
			
		

> So the question is: can a philippine girl say I love you if she doesn't mean it? How can I get this girl? Do philippine girls need a lot of time before they make up their mind? I haven't even kissed her.


 
... first, *Mahal kita* simply means _I love you_.
and to answer your questions,, (1) anybody can say "i love you" even if she doesn't mean it.. but, we filipina fall in love easily.. since you met her 4 times already you can say it from her actions if what she tells you are all from the heart... i can't speak for this lady, maybe she wants to hear "i love you too" from you..   (2) In this modern time, we still believe in courtship (well, mostly), send her flowers and even visit her in her house, so you can meet her parents (this way, you can get to know her family background as well.. )  (3) A lot of time to think..? hmmm.. well, i believe that , if i like someone i wont wait for a decade to let him know how i truly feel..

hope this helps!


----------



## tommy_eriksenb

I know for sure that I would never say "I love you" to a person if I didn't mean it. It is a very strong, and should only be said to one person in life. 
I just think I have to give her some time, and show her every day that I like her


----------



## Lancel0t

Answering your question from a Filipino point of view. Most Filipinas are conservative type and I believe she belongs to that group. So unless you will be able to prove to her that your feelings for her are true and honest, then she will show you how affectionate she is . But until then, you must try your best to prove that thing to her. About the word MAHAL KITA, it depends on how she say it, if she sounds so sweet, it means YES, however you shouldn't be confused with her words and actions. Her action will still be the best proof about her true feelings towards you.

Hope this helps. 

PS.
- generally, for a Filipina, there is a big bottom line for these two words: I LIKE YOU AND I LOVE YOU


----------



## Merlin

tommy_eriksenb said:
			
		

> I guess this means "I love you", right? I am a swedish male 28 years old, and I have met a 23 year old girls from Philippines. I like her a lot, but I am not sure how I can understand her. We have met like 4 times, and we have only been holding hands. Some flirting, but she seem retired when I tell her I like her. She says "Mahal Kita" to me every day on the phone, and that she is not going to tell me what it means. I know what it means after I searched this page.
> 
> So the question is: can a philippine girl say I love you if she doesn't mean it? How can I get this girl? Do philippine girls need a lot of time before they make up their mind? I haven't even kissed her.


Surely they won't tell you that they love you if they don't mean it. You're asking how you can get this girl? Well you should be true to your intentions and be honest to her. Filipinas like honest guys. Sometimes they tend to test you. Saying that they need more time although sometimes they do. As what other have said, Filipinas are conservative and wants to keep it that way. Even if you haven't kissed her or even hold her hands, it doesn't mean that you're out. They're just analyzing things. However if you're just trying to get her laid, that would be a different story. It's your job to prove to her your good intentions. If you win her heart, it's like winning a lottery. Goodluck!


----------



## tommy_eriksenb

We have been holding hands, and I have have been holding my hands around her. But not kiss on the mouth yet... 
Visitted her family was great, and her mother and father saw we were holding hands. 
My intentions is not to get her laid. I think and hope she's the kind of girl who want to wait until she is married. 

I really hope I will get her. I have never felt anything like this before.


----------



## Merlin

tommy_eriksenb said:
			
		

> We have been holding hands, and I have have been holding my hands around her. But not kiss on the mouth yet...
> Visitted her family was great, and her mother and father saw we were holding hands.
> My intentions is not to get her laid. I think and hope she's the kind of girl who want to wait until she is married.
> 
> I really hope I will get her. I have never felt anything like this before.


Just be patient my friend. Time will come. I think you're still getting to know each other. You can say this to her. "Ikaw ang lahat sa akin" meaning you're everything to me. Good luck and God bless!!!!


----------



## julienne

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> PS.
> - generally, for a Filipina, there is a big bottom line for these two words: I LIKE YOU AND I LOVE YOU


don't u mean a world of difference lance?   

these are all guy's views tommy, but they're not really that far off.. from a conservative Filipina's point of view, love and like are two very different things.. I might say "I like you" to someone I've just met but I'll say "I love you" only to those that I do love. I'll say it only when I mean it... Now, you mentioned that your girl says it over the phone, but seems to be reserved when you are together? That's because it's easier to say it(for me, okay?) when you're not looking at us, and we can't see you...that way we don't have to worry about looking or sounding foolish when we say it...

Also, one trick that Filipinas usually use is the tone of voice, make sure you listen to hers well... (SHHH! don't tell! )



> I just think I have to give her some time, and show her every day that I like her


 
keep it up! good luck and God bless!


----------



## tommy_eriksenb

julienne said:
			
		

> Also, one trick that Filipinas usually use is the tone of voice, make sure you listen to hers well... (SHHH! don't tell! )
> keep it up! good luck and God bless!



I have noticed that! hehehehe


----------



## tommy_eriksenb

What happened lately is that I have told her I love her, and that guess what...she said those 3 words back to me. She says she loves me, but she never smiles or look at me so much. Like she's not comfortable...We have even had sex, and I was her first. Her friends have told her that they can see that she loves me, but I can't. 

I just don't know what to do. I love her, but don't understand her behaviour.


----------



## Merlin

tommy_eriksenb said:
			
		

> What happened lately is that I have told her I love her, and that guess what...she said those 3 words back to me. She says she loves me, but she never smiles or look at me so much. Like she's not comfortable...We have even had sex, and I was her first. Her friends have told her that they can see that she loves me, but I can't.
> 
> I just don't know what to do. I love her, but don't understand her behaviour.


Well since I'm a guy, I really can't tell what she feels right now. Since you told me that you were her first, she might be thinking what will happend after that. Sorry I really don't have the idea. You better wait for a Filipina point of view.


----------



## Ahlex

for me it really depends on how the girl say the word " mahal kita " YOU have mentioned that she say it over the phone while you are having conversation well I am asking you when the moment she said mahal kita is there somthing that you feel when she that word?because anyone can say mahal kita to anybody unless you really feel it and it really comes from your heart as what LANCELOT stated it depends on how she say it. 

but I can figure it out that you are really in love with girl and you really have feelings for her am I right? I think what you should do right now is to give her time to think maybe she is not yet ready for it and she is still waiting for the perfect time to admit to you what she really feels,because I think its a tough decision, falling in love is not just falling in love at all.....you know its entering into commitments....that both of you should work it out for the better . 

by these time take time to enjoy each other's company better yet try to know each other more.

anyways I hope you will keep your love to her and continue your good intensions. 

I am looking forward for your love story...... keep posted ok


----------



## araceliearambula

tommy_eriksenb said:


> What happened lately is that I have told her I love her, and that guess what...she said those 3 words back to me. She says she loves me, but she never smiles or look at me so much. Like she's not comfortable...We have even had sex, and I was her first. Her friends have told her that they can see that she loves me, but I can't.
> 
> I just don't know what to do. I love her, but don't understand her behaviour.



in filipina culture, she will not look at you maybe because she feels embarassed that she had sex with you, because for a filipina to have sex without marriage is scandalous in the philippines, at least it's scandalous once everybody finds out, so if you want to keep her, don't tell anybody that you had already had sex.

she's ashamed, and the reason why she doesn't look at you is because she does not want you to see her as some cheap slut, just my intuition.

good luck, and keep us updated on what happens


----------



## MariadeManila

> in filipina culture, she will not look at you maybe because she feels embarassed that she had sex with you, because for a filipina to have sex without marriage is scandalous in the philippines, at least it's scandalous once everybody finds out, so if you want to keep her, don't tell anybody that you had already had sex.
> 
> she's ashamed, and the reason why she doesn't look at you is because she does not want you to see her as some cheap slut, just my intuition.


 
yeah he's right...u shouldn't be telling that to other people esp to those very closed to her as they might think ur the 'kiss & tell' type and that would give u a negative impression of not respecting her. She have give in to u bec I guess she loves you but still has apprehesions bec virginity is still an issue for most Filipinas. We are still afraid that if the current relationship fails, the next guy might not accept us for giving it outside marriage. (though not every guy and gal here thinks that way) 

tommy, u have gotten a real conservative Filipina, make her feel secure that u have the truest intentions and that sex is not the only thing that builds a very good & lasting relationship. 

keep us posted...this love story is getting interesting...Good Luck bro!


----------



## Brasileiro

Does Mahal Kita have the same meaning as Lab Kita?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Oi Brasileiro. Os dois querem dizer a mesma coisa, só que "lab kita" é mais informal.  Também se diz "labs kita."  Repare que "lab" vem da palavra inglesa "love."  Não sei se você já sabe mas o inglês é uma das línguas oficiais das Filipinas e  é por isso que tem muita influência nas línguas locais.  Muitas pessoas misturam palavras inglesas com a língua local quando falam.


----------



## Qcumber

Tagalog Mahál kitá. = I love you.
How do you translate: "I like you." ?


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi Mr. Pipino (Qcumber)!

It's been long! 

*I like you = gusto kita*

cheers!
Maria


----------



## Qcumber

MariadeManila said:


> *I like you = gusto kita*


What is the difference between "*Gustó kitá*." and "*Inííbig kitá*." ?


----------



## pharabus

Qcumber said:


> What is the difference between "*Gustó kitá*." and "*Inííbig kitá*." ?


 
Does Iniibig not mean the same as mahal i.e. love? 

Though mahal actually means expensive I believe. I heard it was similar to someone in English claiming someone else was dear to them.


----------



## Flaminius

The thread is now closed due to the amount of non-linguistic discussions.  Anyone who is interested in pursuing linguistic issues with the phrase are kindly asked to create a new thread with a clear scope of discussion.

Happy posting,
Flam


----------

